# First Title



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Last month Hubby and his dog Stryder earned their very first title ever... for either of them! They participated in our local club's AKC Rally Trial in Rally Novice. Neither have taken any classes to "learn" rally, the most they did was a run-through the weekend before. Super proud of them both for their hard work at all the other sports paying off in a new venue!
Win Photo!!








And gratuitous handsome dog picture







... I know, I put him backwards... lol


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Congratulations! that is awesome!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya!! Congratulations!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: awesome job!!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

That's so cool! Congratulations! 

Beautiful dog!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nice job, and what a beautiful dog!


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks all! They are working super hard together so it's always great to see that work pay off


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you all, he sure is gorgeous!


----------

